# Help Please



## gsxrdon (Jul 12, 2011)

Can some please help me out real quick. I've got my theme chooser theme almost done. Everything thing is working great buttons and all. I can add images into the .xml's that already exist and it works fine. The problem is when i wanna add another app like google+ by buttons get messed up when i install it. Now i made the xml com_google_android_apps_plus.xml and added a couple of the images and renamed them to match. Then i added it to redirected .xml. When i install it the the new xml and images my buttons get messed up but they were fine before i did all that. I keep asking this over at xda but it seems to be getting ignored. Simple thing like this is annoying me and i cant move forward.


----------

